# Anybody from Kansas on here?



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I was just offered an invitation to go hunting in the Hoxie area in Kansas. I am from Mn so have no clue what I could expect down there. It would be primarily a pheasant trip, but I would love to try for some coyotes or bobcats while down there. Is there a good number of coyotes or bobcats in the Hoxie area? Thanks


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I built a few bridges for Logan County just south of Colby,Ks. years ago and there were yotes everywhere in that country. I think Hoxie is about 40 miles east of Colby and I'll bet the coyotes are thick over there too. The farmers down that way are pretty nice folks---you should have a great time hunt'in that area.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Jon, I live about an hour from the Hoxie area, depending on when you get here, I wouldn't mind meeting up with ya and calling. I have some ground not too far from there I can hunt. There are good numbers this year, a lot of the corn was standing late last year, saved a lot of coyotes from the Greyhound guys. Keep me posted. Oh...you guys are going to be in the birds, numbers are WAY up!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Tommy and Cat, thanks a lot for the info. I think the people my buddy knows own somewhere around 3,000 acres or something like that so lots of land, and private land too! So do you guys think there may be cats there or not so much? Tommy I'd be more than happy to meet up with ya, I think the dates we'd be there are around Thanksgiving sometime, I think the 17th to the 23rd maybe? Look forward to any advice or locals to show me around and introduce me to their sisters I'm kidding of course. Let me know what you know. Thanks again guys!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

looked it up on my gps i'm about 5 hours from hoxie i'm in leavenworth county kansas


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the site Christopher.


----------



## herbie57_57 (Feb 20, 2010)

That area is pretty open country so you will have a harder time finding any cats. I'm not saying you won't but its more coyote territory.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey that's what I like to hear. I am really hoping to get into some good coyotes down there. How are the furs on em there around mid Nov.?


----------

